# Traffickers 'feed bodies to reptiles'



## News Bot (Sep 4, 2008)

*Published:* 04-Sep-08 04:12 AM
*Source:* Reuters via NEWS.com.au

RIO de Janeiro police have found two caimans in a raid on one of the city's slums, saying the crocodile-like reptiles were used by drug traffickers to intimidate their enemies and dispose of bodies.

*Read More...*


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 4, 2008)

They do have 2 eat.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 4, 2008)

Probably why we cant have croc in NSW. Hahahahaha
It would be tempting to give someone a little push, woops. Hhahaha
Im Just Kidding


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 4, 2008)

> It would be tempting to give someone a little push, woops. Hhahaha
> Im Just Kidding


 
Do you have a younger brother? I do... No one said _I_ was kidding... Lol.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 4, 2008)

lol i know a few neighbourhood cats I'd feed to one


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahaha thats great. what a fabulous Idea.
Cost effective feeding. Love it.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 4, 2008)

wonder if the toxins would pass on to the caimens systems? morbid thought i know but makes you wonder what kind of effect it might have had, "MY! What shiney SCALES you have!" 

and yes, neighbourhood cats *shifty eyes*


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh the ideas it gives me.

i cant wait till my salty is grown!! those pesky neighbours will be no more!!
... i mean... pesky cats.:shock:


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 4, 2008)

miley_take said:


> lol i know a few neighbourhood cats I'd feed to one


my sisters guard dog attacked the neighbours cat a few years back, my brother inlaw took what was left to the neighbours in a old dog food bag......

sorry cat lovers but there was a sign on the fence saying... enter at own risk....


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a couple of pesky cats around here...can i borrow your salty??lol


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> my sisters guard dog attacked the neighbours cat a few years back, my brother inlaw took what was left to the neighbours in a old dog food bag......
> 
> sorry cat lovers but there was a sign on the fence saying... enter at own risk....




hahaha oh god couldn't he have found a more appropriate bag!


----------

